# Anyo Isa - The Secret Cruzada Form!!!



## Guro Harold (Apr 15, 2010)

Following the same route as this thread, when executing Anyo Isa via Espada Y Daga, brings out alot of Cruzada (Crossada, scissor or shear) concepts and techniques.

- The first 5 moves can be executed in a Crossada fashion.

- The two Support blocks form a Cruzada (sign of the Cross on right side, then on left). There are many techniques that flow from this Classical style. Tuhon Ray introduce me to this in Raleigh in 2000.

- The Arco contains a hidden Espada Y Daga disarm (daga assisted #3 disarm or using the sword for snake disarm).

- The Umbrella block forms a shear as well as the Payong (right wing) block. This also helps teach students a more dynamic placement of the checking weapon besides just keeping it inside the sword hand.

After the #12 strike, shearing can be also used for the #8 (downward and outward) strike.

For the return position, the sword can be drawn back to the daga (I know I stole that from the Seguidas, but it looks the same.  ).

On a personal note:

These are my personal views based on my training experiences and from different instructors that I have trained with, and through my personal research and playing around.

Your experiences may vary and I am in no way saying that anything that I shared is a new innovation. Only that wherever you are in your training, please share your experiences with the rest of us on this great forum.

-Guro Harold


----------



## Guro Harold (Apr 16, 2010)

Forgot to mention that there are mainly three areas of Cruzada in this form, one on the right, left, and center, which has most of the techniques.


----------



## Guro Harold (Apr 18, 2010)

Now let's try the typically empty-handed version of Anyo Dalawa.


----------

